# Bay Flats Lodge - "Red Hot Action Turning On"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
September 7, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
If you have intentionally put-off going to the coast for a fishing trip simply because of the blistering summertime heat, then you should start making plans to do a trip in September. The later weeks of September generally signify the first real relief from high temperatures as Texas begins receiving some of the yearâ€™s first notable frontal passages from the north. Itâ€™s at this time in the year when the temperatures will begin to slowly drop allowing for milder conditions all along our coastal regions. The waters shall begin their greening process, and some of the seasonâ€™s initial flights of ducks will start arriving from the upper states. The beginning of autumn will soon be upon us, and we all need to be ready.

Coastal bend anglers have an advantage over others in that they are presented with some of the finest fishing waters in Texas due to our location. And because we have such good fishing, anglers should spend just as much time as they can out on the water this month. Itâ€™s true that it is rather easy to get caught up in spending unnecessary time determining whether its best to be spending the day wading the shallows of a protected shoreline, venturing into the back-country for red fish, or drifting open-bay shell pads. But, donâ€™t let the choices overwhelm you, as another beautiful thing about the month of September is that you donâ€™t have to make a choice between doing any of these things on any one particular day. You can spend most your days this month doing all of them.
Higher tides generally become more common later this month, so anglers should start looking to the various back lakes on Matagorda Island, and to the shell reefs of San Antonio Bay, to start producing some of the finest trout action of the year. As for the reds, many will begin searching for them in Guadalupe Bay, looking for sand pockets and pushes (wakes) rather than tails. Itâ€™ll probably be best for you to maintain your standard summertime routine of starting early in the morning and starting out in some really shallow water.

For the artificial enthusiasts out there, some of the best top water action usually begins during the last two weeks of September, so make an effort to begin each day tossing smaller top water baits like the Skitter Walk Junior or the Super Spook Junior. But, if â€œTopsâ€ donâ€™t work, then â€œTailsâ€ might. In this case, offer any of an assortment of plastic baits rigged on either 1/8 or 1/16-ounce jig-heads. Absent of any unexpected tropical weather, area bay waters should be in good shape this month, so try some of the more brilliant tail colors until you find one that works. Have fun out there, and be safe!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Monday was the first of two days with a family of four enjoying a Labor Day together fishing like old times. We had moments of frenzy, and moments of quiet and calm, and during both you could tell that this outdoor experience was not this familyâ€™s first, nor will it be their last. When you get three generations on one boat you never know how it will go, but I can tell you first hand they enjoyed each otherâ€™s company. A variety of redfish today for everybody - some were hefty brutes, others were veal-meated.

Tuesday was filled with bent rods and the redfish were larger, too large for us because we were releasing oversized fish today - three bull reds all released. Lots of good pulls in this shallow water, and the box smaller than yesterday, but spirits high. Itâ€™s always good to have customers who know something of the process of fishing and who appreciate the other wildlife. Enjoyed these former TPW staff and the well-read family. Birding all the way, they really understood the ecosystem and all the wonder of our bays and marsh. I was encouraged to look beyond catching the fish and broaden my experience to really SEE whatâ€™s out here and not just look at it. Wednesday I will host two gents, and it begins all over again, and I will wonder once more at the beauty of it all.

*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray afternoon thunderstorm is possible. High around 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday  20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear. Low 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
Weak to moderate onshore flow is anticipated today through Thursday as the pressure gradient across the area weakens slightly. A few showers will occur this morning and once again late tonight. A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected Friday becoming weak over the weekend. Isolated showers and thunderstorms will be possible on Friday with a better chance for showers and thunderstorms over the weekend as an upper level disturbance moves in from the Gulf of Mexico. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pic.....*

9/7/16


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pics continued!*

Sept. 7, 2016


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Photos*

09.07.2016


----------

